# Sägezahn Muster



## Leck0rkuchen (25. Feb 2010)

Hoi Leute!

Ich hab ein Problem, ich soll ein Sägezahn Muster programmieren:

*
**
***
****
*****
*
**
***
****
*****

das so aussehen soll.
Ich hab keine ahnung wie ich die Sterne nach rechts inkrementieren könnte. 
Ich habs mit for und do while schleifen versucht ich komm nur bis 10 einzelne Sterne runter (was auch nicht schwer ist). Ich denke die ganze Zeit daran ob ich das villeicht mit Array machn sollte.
Plz Help!


----------



## SlaterB (25. Feb 2010)

zeig doch bitte mal eines deiner eigenen Programme, welches mit einer for-Schleife mehrere Zeilen ausgibt, egal welchen Inhalts,
dann kann man das vielleicht verbessern,

im Grunde musst du nur das, was vorher gezeichnet wird, leicht verändern, 
in jedem Schleifendurchlauf einen Stern anfügen oder eine int-Variable erhöhen, was mit der Schleifenvariable selber meist schon der Fall ist


----------



## Leck0rkuchen (25. Feb 2010)

Naja mein Code ist noch sehr bescheiden ^^'


```
public class SawTooth 
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
	char stern = '*';
	int x = 0;
	
	do 
	{	
		x++;
		System.out.println(stern);
	}
	while (x < 10);
	}
}
```

Hab mir das auch schon gedacht, aber mann kann ja nicht von String zu int.
Wobei ehrlich gesagt wenn statt Sterne einser da wären, wäre ich auch aufgeschmissen.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Feb 2010)

in Zeile 11 gibts du jeweils genau einen Stern aus, dabei hast du doch die Information x = 1, 2, 3 usw. vorliegen,
baue eine innere Schleife ein die soviele Sterne ausgibt wie gerade x an Wert hat,
verwende print statt println (ohne Zeilenumbruch)

oder baue einen String mit + zusammen und gib den dann einmal aus


----------



## Leck0rkuchen (25. Feb 2010)

Kay thx, mein Trainer hats mir gezeigt wie.


```
public class SawTooth 
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
    String stern = "*";
    int x = 0;
    
    for (int y = 0; y <= 5; y++)
    {
    	stern = "*";
    	x = 0;
    do 
    {   
        x++;
        System.out.println(stern);
        stern += "*";

    }
    while (x < 5);
    }
}
}
```

Thx für die Antworten.

Ich hab garnicht gewusst bzw. vergessen das das geht: 
	
	
	
	





```
stern += "*";
```


----------

